
Code & Conquer: A War Game for Coders - elliottcarlson
http://codeandconquer.co/#start
======
javajosh
I think that if you have at least a video of real game-play, your poised to
take donations like this. If you have something users can download and play
with, even if it's unstable, then you could definitely solicit. But a nice
website and a vague concept is not good enough. I mean, in terms of specifics
all we get is:

 _" You've just landed on an island. Deploy your soldiers and decide when and
how to attack to defeat your opponents. Code your strategy in Python or
Javascript (more languages coming up!) and prove your skill in a revolutionary
programming competition."_

Yeah, no.

~~~
yulaow
Agree. Or you show a prototype or AT LEAST a video of the gameplay concept or
you won't get any donations

~~~
mikeurbanski
I love their design and I was a huge fan of Core Wars in HS.

I've been trying to get them to give me a peek for the last week, I really
want to cover them/give them free ad space at launch.

Nothing. Radio Silence.

------
Game_Ender
There is a good discussion of this on progit [1]. The general consensus was
there have/are lots of coding games, so this is not revolutionary, and the
product is currently vaporware for a startup contest.

1 -
[http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/1lnm3m/we_want_...](http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/1lnm3m/we_want_to_create_a_war_game_to_boost_your_coding/)

------
fnordfnordfnord
_" We are launching very very soon! Support us!

Get exclusive features and early bird discounts to become a premium player.
Thanks for your help! "_

I've seen this posted here twice now. Wake me up when it is open for business.

~~~
phaus
>Get exclusive features

This is the quickest way to kill my interest in a game. I don't want exclusive
items/features/modes/whatever the fuck you are selling. I want everyone who
purchases the game, now and forever, to get an identical product.

Early bird discounts are fine, but everything else ruins the experience for
me.

------
trout
For reference, this is an output of the Stanford startup engineering course
(which I also signed up for after it hit the HN front page)

In the homework, this is what they mention the goal of the 'bitstarter' page
to be: "Choose a project which you can get to a crowdfunder

People in the class have widely varying backgrounds, ranging from relative
neophytes to fairly advanced students. Your goal is to figure out a final
project that you can get to the level of a reasonable crowdfunding site. This
can mean anything from verbal description and mockups to fully working code,
or anything in between: whatever is necessary to make the sale and prove that
you have a market. Note that you have control over who's seeing the
crowdfunder (e.g. the people in your email list or social circle), so you are
also determining the difficulty of the sale itself by choosing the market and
the initial crowdfunding audience. Note also that you can just ask for someone
to share your content on social media rather than pay you real money for a
preorder. Open source projects are ok as well, not just for-profit businesses.
The main guideline is to set your success bar at the point that it'll be an
achievable challenge for you. That might be a target of $100 or it might be
$100,000."

You can see the other projects here:
[http://startupmooc.org/](http://startupmooc.org/)

~~~
awhitty
I took this class in person back in the winter. I was under the impression
that this class would help me hone my web dev skills a bit, but it really
turned out to be very focused on business dev.

That said, Balaji provided some excellent advice, and the course itself is
great for anyone interested in the startup process. Just don't expect to come
out of the class as some web dev master.

------
jdthomas
Cool. Reminds me a bit of [http://aichallenge.org/](http://aichallenge.org/)
which was TONS of fun.

------
kmonsen
No mention of platform support, no screenshots, no details at all. Just "hand
over ~10 usd and we will give you something in the future.

------
sideproject
This project is actually for sale.

[https://www.sideprojectors.com/project/project/144/code-
conq...](https://www.sideprojectors.com/project/project/144/code-conquer)

or the owner is seeking a co-founder.

------
manuletroll
Well this looks like it might be fun but it hasn't launched yet, so..

------
todd-davies
The AI Sandbox looks similar to this. I've played it before and it was good!
[http://aisandbox.com/start/](http://aisandbox.com/start/)

~~~
LolWolf
Wow, been looking for something like this for some time... thank you.

------
bengotow
I've been hoping for a game like this for a long time. That said, I'm not
going to support it until they demonstrate how it's going to be played. The
problem is that programming is a challenging—and often frustrating—experience,
and building it into a game in a way that is educational and enjoyable is not
easy. Heck—even Notch said he couldn't figure out how to build programming
into 0x10c in a way that worked.

------
gaoshan
Given the number of these sorts of code contests, which ones do Hacker News
readers like/dislike?

I tried one mentioned on the reddit post linked in the top comment and enjoyed
it (codewars). What do you all like?

~~~
yaddayadda
I think this question is worthy of an "Ask HN" with one game per answer and
people upvoting from there. Hope you post it as an "Ask HN" soon. :-)

------
SamBoogie
This looks pretty interesting. My friends and I are working on a game in a
similar vein to this one (teaching programming through gameplay) however it is
a 2D platform game. If you like this sort of stuff check the project I'm
working on at www.betathegame.com .

We have done workshops with kids and have footage although we aren't releasing
playable demo's just yet. We are closing in on completion. No need for
donations but if you like what we're doing please share!

------
smallegan
Does the name coders bother anyone else? Whenever I hear coders I think of
people who do medical coding and billing.

------
sunkarapk
The problem with these kind of competitions is replayability. I would love to
see a programming game which is PvP and has good replayability.

------
pearjuice
So any ideas about how to realize the technical side of such a game? Doesn't
running arbitrary code bring all sorts of security risks?

~~~
rtkwe
There are loads of different ways to sandbox a given process. If they're
feeling particularly paranoid/lazy running each match in an ephemeral VM would
be one way. Here's a SO question with more:
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4249063/how-can-i-run-
an-...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4249063/how-can-i-run-an-untrusted-
c-program-in-a-sandbox-in-linux)

------
noddingham
Reminds me of Code Ruler/Code Rally/Robocode. Really good ideas, especially
for use in academic settings.

------
shire
I was excited until I noticed it hasn't launched yet. Looks fun though since
Python is one of the choice.

------
weavie
This looks very interesting. a game I can play without feeling like I am
wasting my time

